# Reversing the safety on a Benelli Montefeltro



## jsnell1 (Aug 19, 2017)

I just got a Benelli Montefeltro Silver 20 GA and I wanted to know how to reverse the safety to make it more convenient for me being a left handed shooter. I watched the YouTube video of someone doing it to a Benelli SBE III but when I tried it on the Montefeltro, the actual safety wouldn't come out even when the safety pin and spring was removed. Has anyone ever successfully swapped a safety on a Montefeltro? If so, please share!


----------



## Duff (Aug 19, 2017)

Changed 1 on my M2 and it worked just as the SBE video. Is it the same triangle shaped safety?


----------



## jsnell1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Yeah it's the same shape. But when I went to remove the actual safety it wouldn't come out even with some tough love and elbow grease. Didn't know if another pin has to be removed before the safety will come out.


----------



## jsnell1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Problem solved. There is a sleeve that the spring sits in that was putting pressure on the safety. Gave the trigger assembly a few bumps and it moved the sleeve up enough to release the safety.


----------

